# Anzahl der Elemente in einem XML-Dokument auslesen



## Jonny2002 (3. Jun 2011)

Hie Leute,
hab leider ein kleines problem und zwar möchte ich eine XML-Datei mit einer Schleife auslesen.
Wie lange die Schleife läuft ist leider von der (variablen)Anzahl der Elemente in der Datei abhängig.
Gibts irgend eine Methode wie: 

```
documen.getNumberOfElemnts()
```

oder so??


----------



## Ebenius (3. Jun 2011)

Man geht immer mit Node.getChildNodes() durch die Kinder.

Ebenius


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jun 2011)

Um was geht es dir jetzt hier genau? Du willst nur die Anzahl der Elemente herausfinden? Das könnte man dann auch mit XPath machen! Das wäre dann ein Einzeiler


----------



## Ebenius (3. Jun 2011)

Na wenn der TO in einer Schleife durch die Kinder gehen will, ist doch [c]getChildNodes()[/c] das Mittel der Wahl.

Ebenius


----------



## Jonny2002 (3. Jun 2011)

Ich versteh deine Antwort leider net ganz sorry. ???:L
Was willst du mir damit sagen??
Wie man Elemente ausließt weiß ich schon. 
Oder was hast du gemeint??


----------



## Ebenius (3. Jun 2011)

Die von [c]getChildNodes()[/c] zurück gegebene [c]NodeList[/c] sagt Dir doch mit [c]getLength()[/c] wie lang sie ist. Wo hab ich meinen Denkfehler?

Ebenius


----------



## Jonny2002 (3. Jun 2011)

Genau ich will bloß die anzahl der elemente herausfinden.
Wie geht der einzeiler??


----------



## Jonny2002 (3. Jun 2011)

Sorry Stand grad i.wie aufm Schlauch. 

Hab jetzt er st kapiert was Ebenius genau gemeint hat.

Es hat mit 
	
	
	
	





```
document.getFirstChild().getChildNode();
```
 Funktioniert

Danake für die schnelle Antwort


----------

